# Police Officer Sergio Antillon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Sergio Antillon

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*San Antonio Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Friday, October 29, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* 2 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, October 14, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Arrested
Officer Sergio Antillon succumbed to injuries sustained one week earlier when he was struck by a drunk driver.

He was still in uniform and had just finished his shift when he stopped to assist another motorist on Loop 410 while heading home. Just as an duty officer stopped at the scene a drunk driver struck Officer Antillon and the motorist.

Officer Antillon was transported to University Hospital where he remained unconscious until passing away.

The driver was arrested and faces charges in connection with Officer Antillon's death.

Officer Antillon had graduated from the police academy only seven weeks before the accident.

Agency Contact Information
San Antonio Police Department
214 W. Nueva
San Antonio, TX 78207

Phone: (210) 207-7579

_*Please contact the San Antonio Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Antillon.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

